# Puppies have all found Great Homes!



## woodsie (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, I finally got around to posting some pics of Samspon and Winnie's puppies. They are so adorable and I am so thrilled to have found homes that really seem to match their characters....so worth turning down people and waiting for the right families for the right dogs. Here's an adorable girl that is now going to a farm home to be a child/family guardian...she NEEDS to be around people...she's the one that whines at the fence until the kids come pay her a visit....not exactly a trait you want in a LGD. :S The others are all happy to be with the goats and sheep and are all showing promising LGD qualiites, very submissive to the livestock and are so natural with the goats - incredible!







Here's a pic of the muddy pups playing after the first snowfall. A couple hours later they are back to fuzzy white fur balls.





Here's a pic of the only boy left...and he's got all the markings of a fantastic LGD...just look at him watch that chick...he never did chase or go for it all, just watching.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 3, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww....so adorable pups!!!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 4, 2013)

AWWWWWW............................. (runs outside to squeeze Paris the GP)  Gotta love those Pyrs!!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 5, 2013)

So cute!
LOVE the muddy pups pic!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the pics!

I love the muddy pics!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Love them all, but really love the muddy one.  It never ceases to amaze me how they can look like that one minute and hours later, all white and fluffy again.  Thank you for sharing and congrats on find good homes for the pups!


----------



## woodsie (Nov 6, 2013)

thanks everyone....I loved the muddy one too. My mom and husband were wondering why on earth I would take pics of them all dirty...I knew true LGD lovers would appreciate them!  they are lovely puppies and so sweet but it has been a lot of work training potential homes/owners to make sure they are ready to bring home a Pyr.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 7, 2013)

woodsie said:
			
		

> Okay, I finally got around to posting some pics of Samspon and Winnie's puppies. They are so adorable and I am so thrilled to have found homes that really seem to match their characters....so worth turning down people and waiting for the right families for the right dogs. Here's an adorable girl that is now going to a farm home to be a child/family guardian...she NEEDS to be around people...she's the one that whines at the fence until the kids come pay her a visit....not exactly a trait you want in a LGD. :S The others are all happy to be with the goats and sheep and are all showing promising LGD qualiites, very submissive to the livestock and are so natural with the goats - incredible!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8149_img_0325.jpg
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute i want one NOW!!


----------



## woodsie (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay! I found great homes for the last 3 puppies! I was starting to think I would never find homes that I would deem suitable for the last few pups and then BAM in 24 hours the last 3 found great working homes! I sure feels good waiting to make sure they are going to homes where they will be succesful and cherished farm partners. But wow, there are sure a lot of people that do not take getting a puppy seriously or do not do their research...no wonder shelters are full of dogs or lots of "problem dogs" because there are a LOT of potential problem "OWNERS"!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2013)

Great Job! Hopefully they will call if/when they ever need support! They sure are special dogs! 
Are any going to be close by where you will get to see them from time to time?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Dec 4, 2013)

what a great thing to be able to say...wonderful homes for each one! Congrats Woodsie!


----------



## woodsie (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes the one on my Avtar is going to a fruit stand property that is about an hour away so we will be able to stop in for visits. Another one went accross town and we may buy turkeys from them and then two more went to a sheep and goat farm and the people told us to be sure to stop in and get a tour and visit the pups. I have already received pics from some of the homes, one went to the Yukon and is in the deep off-grid with a beautiful family and some other special dogs. Some I keep in touch through facebook and another one just went about 20 mins up the mountain to go live with their pet goats. I'm hoping to keep in touch with the new owners and see how they are all doing. I have put out there that I am always here to answer any questions or point them in the direction of good advice if I don't have the answer...like you Southern...


----------

